# Yellow Frog



## kundalini

This little guy was found at my back door today. I'm thinking a tree frog because of its feet. It was 1/2 to 3/4" (13-19mm) long.





 




 


Thanks for looking.​


----------



## Bellaboo

Love it!!


----------



## enufced904

That first shot is money.


----------



## kundalini

Bellaboo said:


> Love it!!


Thank you, glad you enjoyed it.



enufced904 said:


> That first shot is money.


How much are you willing to offer?      Thanks.



PCN said:


> Lovely shots, I'd have preferred to have had a bit more DOF on these and maybe I higher F number and cranking up the ISO would have helped.
> All the same nice photos


The DoF in #1 works quite well for me because the eyes really 'pop'.
 I would've preferred the joints of it's hind legs to have been more in focus on #2, but he was starting to get anxious with having a big black lens about 3" away.  

Both were shot at f/13, however, I'm curious how you think it would've helped by "cranking up the ISO"?   Seriously.  It was shot at ISO400 and when I saw that, it pissed me off.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta

I like the shallow DOF on the first one. Realy like. The second just need a tad more DOF imho.


----------



## gunar

The DOF on that first one is just amazing. [:
Epic.
And I think the second one is quite great.


----------



## Jeffro

The first one is great.... looks like he is smiling!!!


----------



## mooimeisie

I really love the first shot.  Kind of a cute little guy.  Our frogs here are kind of ugly compared to this one.


----------



## kundalini

Thank you very much Trini, gunar, Jeffro & mooimeisie (what a name to spell )  Very much appreciated.


----------



## mooimeisie

You're welcome.  Just call me "moo".


----------



## kundalini

Cheers, but I think I will struggle through the spelling.............................   "Moo" has an adverse reaction usually ( and I think you might be a girl?).  Now, I wouldn't mind if it was Muu, but it isn't, so I will stick with mooimeisie..... (scrolling up and down to get it right.)  Old school here.


----------



## mooimeisie

When I joined this forum I need a user name so a friend at work picked it for me and he just happened to be Dutch.  I still keep a post it note with it written on, on the computer for times I have to log in.


----------



## Malania

Great shots!


----------



## Markw

#1 is Fantastic!

Mark


----------



## Al-Wazeer

This is really vibrant shot!

just love this extremely bright yellow of this frog, great editing, great angle, great depth of field, that means a great photo!


----------



## kundalini

Thanks Malania.

Cheers Mark.

Al, I'm a minimalist when it comes to PP (read idiot).  I'm just too damn lazy to get so involved with the edit.  I shoot RAW, so yes, there's always some tweaking going on, but only slight adjustments.  Thanks for your kind comments.


(I'm still thinking about using Moo as a call out  )


----------



## dab_20

WOW! The first one is great. The DOF, color, and exposure is spot on. Love the texture of the wood in the picture as well. 

How did you get such a shallow depth of field with f/13? I'm still trying to figure out all the settings and exactly what they do. I was under the impression that f/4 would give you a much more shallow depth (like the photos) than f/13. There must be other factors that play into DOF? 

May I ask what lens you use?


----------



## kundalini

dab_20 said:


> WOW! The first one is great. The DOF, color, and exposure is spot on. Love the texture of the wood in the picture as well.
> 
> How did you get such a shallow depth of field with f/13? I'm still trying to figure out all the settings and exactly what they do. I was under the impression that f/4 would give you a much more shallow depth (like the photos) than f/13. There must be other factors that play into DOF?
> 
> May I ask what lens you use?


 Thanks dab....  
Shallow DoF?  That's macro for ya baby!  When you get into the macro ratios, the DoF is razor thin, otherwise it acts as any *coughs* prime lens.  I used the Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 VR.


----------



## camz

Great colors, DOF, and composition.  Nice work kundalini!

How far were you from the frog when you took this?


----------



## DigitalScape

The first image is fantastic - looks like it is ready to jump out at you.  Great color saturation as well.


----------



## Eel Noob

Beautiful pix and frog.

We have nothing like that around here, our treefrogs are green and green.


----------

